# crossover e impedancias



## flara (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola foreros y foreras, se me presenta la siguiente duda:

Tengo un amplificador con una salida a 4ohm.

Tres altavoces de 4 ohm.

haciendo el calculo de impedacia si se conectan en serie serian  16ohm, en paralelo  18hm y mixto seria 6 ohm.

mi duda es:

si conecto un croosover pasivo con una impedancia de 4ohm y a la salida le conecto cada altavoz a una via (el crossover seria de 3 vias)¿que pasaria con la impedancia?,¿ de cuanto seria la impedancia?, es decir ¿seria igual que conectar los parlantes en serie, paralelo? o por el contrario cada via seria de 4ohm y la impedancia total del filtro a la entrada seria tambien de 4ohm?

Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 2, 2008)

Hola, en principio pasaria que el sistema te quedaría a 4 ohms. 

En la salida del crossover pasivo, cada altavoz te sonará a la frecuencia de corte del cross, es decir, no significa que esten en paralelo.

En las frecuencias bajas, el altavoz conectado a la via del grave, tendrá los 4 ohms del altavoz de graves, así, con todas las vias.

Probablemente en las vias de medios y agudos, la impedancia no será 4 ohms. Como se ha descrito en otros foros. Los altavoces no tienen la misma impedancia en todo el rango de frecuencias.

El resultado será un sonido coloreado y carente de matiz en practicamente todo el rango.

Debes utilizar altavoces adecuados para cada vía, de lo contrario no tendrás resultados decentes.


----------



## flara (May 3, 2008)

gracias por responder tengo dos subwofer vibe 300 de 20 a 1500hz 2 medios beyma 100W de 67 a 7000hz y dos cadence 75W de 3500 a 23000hz el conjunto por caja es de 475w con un filtro que encontre de tres vias de 500W la etapa suminastra a 4ohm de carga entornos a los 400W.

toda las potencias son eficaces rms.

gracias


----------



## edwindj (Sep 29, 2009)

alguien de casualidad conoce a cerca de un deq-9200 es un procesador de señales es recomendable


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2009)

edwindj dijo:


> alguien de casualidad conoce a cerca de un deq-9200 es un procesador de señales es recomendable



Esta página es aconsejable para hacer tu consulta:

http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/


----------

